# Deep tissue bruise / strain...



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all, I read the responses from the neck and back pain thread, and have tried them all (not the pills, etc, except asprin...not a fan of medication). I recently (3 weeks or so) did some damage to my shoulder; I can still use the arm throughout the day, but at night, usually around dinner time, the pain really ramps up; whether I stress it all day, or do diddly, evening comes, and I'm dang near incapacitated. I can deal with pain, but this is getting ridiculose. Even affecting my typing...LOL!
I'm assuming I stressed it out on logging (similar pain in previous years), but this is continuing and nothing works. And a new issue, the arm, for no reason, get the "pins and needles" action going. i.i. falls asleep. 
Docs find nothing; BP is fine, no history of Heart problems in my family, etc.
So, to me, it's a basic deep tissue injury, and I've had my share, but my old stand by's aren't doing it...chiro, asprin, icy-hot, bio-freeze, hot packs, cold packs...nada.
Am I overlooking something, or is it a "sit on the bench and nurse it" situation?
Thanks for any input in advance.
Matt...aka "Lefty"


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

You know what? It just MIGHT be a pinched nerve. Have you tried acupuncture?



You can try arnica gel for the discomfort and pain, and increase your Vitamin C intake (3000 mg a day is good) to speed healing.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd be doing a large dose of Ibuprofen around 4 PM and another one later. It is both anti-pain AND anti-inflammatory. If what you have is "frozen shoulder," it commonly works itself out over a six month period and just does it's thing being painful for that period. FWIW, frozen shoulder is typically in the NON-dominant shoulder. You do have to keep up with range of motion exercises during the time it is painful. 

Acupuncture might help, but pins and needles may indicate that the chiro hasn't worked the spine back to normal or in rare instances, a disc injury _might_ be involved. Take a recent X-ray to a traditional chiropractor and skip the little tapping guns.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I can barely tolerate a tetnus shot (hate needles...okay, to be honest, they scare me to death LOL!). I'll shoot for the ibuprofen and see if it beats the ol asprin.
And yes, Harry, it is my non dominant shoulder. Stretching it does minorly reduce the pain, and it is what has been getting me through a game of UNO with the kids.
Just strange how it gets worse as the evening approaches.
Thank you both!
Matt


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would suggest arnica and having a chiropractic adjustment.

You might think about asking your doctor about an MRI of the cervical spine if your insurance will cover it. Chances are you have some herniation or swelling that is causing some stenosis.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

My nephew plays college football. The trainers have them soak in hot water with epsom salts for twenty minutes and then shower to remove the salt from their skin. It might help you if the problem is muscular.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

something we have discovered something that REALLY helps us .... At the dollar store we get the magnesium citrate (liquid in a little green bottle) take an ounce or so at bed time helps to relax the musles. when the muscles relax sometimes things can go back into place. we also take it an hour or so before seeing the chiro. there is also something called "calm" you can get it online from swanson's health. seems like a pinched nerve turns to a musle spasm to more of a pinched nerve, stop the cycle. JMT JIL


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Appreciate all the advise, and am looking into it...I need to research arnica, as I havenever heard of it...asprin is as hard core as I get..LOL!
Do the epsom salts take time, or is there a noticable change (even a slow noticable change?).
I'll also check out magnesium citrate, as, again, never heard of it.
Asprin assists, I'm goin to the store tommorow and will get the ibuprofin (used it before, and gave myself a smack for forgetting about the anti-inflamatory qualities).
Sleeping, no issues.
But from wake up until sleep, pins and needles and just pain...been thru it before, and know it will go away. Just trying to get one or two more cords of wood split, and toss the football to the kiddos before school starts in a week..
Thanks all.
Matt


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

what's done wonders for me is my TENS unit. Sometimes I overdo it and it doesn't seem like rest or soaking or other things really give me any relief, so I use that for a few days. Can tell a big difference, not saying that's what's needed in your situation, just throwing it out there for your consideration

ETA: bought mine online for about $70


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been thinking about a TENS unit for many years. Doctor friend let me try one (under close eye), and did do wonders, for a short time (about 15 minutes). I like the idea, but not the idea of a constant relief of the pain...I know, I know, get it fixed...but I've dealt with it for almost 20 years sporadicly, and beat it. Just seems to take longer each time (about twice a year). 
Note to tell kids...don't be stupid when your young...LOL!
Thanks
Matt


----------

